

More billionaires pledge to give half of their wealth away - shaggy_prime
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2010/dec/09/billionaires-giving-pledge-wealth

======
hanszeir
I hope not just billionaires but multi-millionaires will pledge as well.

~~~
shaggy_prime
Yeah even i hope so!!! There are a lot of people out there who are desperately
trying to live properly, so i guess the multi-millionaires will come as well,
seeing their billionaire superiors!!!

